# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  What do you guys think about Dymatize ISO 100

## joebailey1271

I would like to know you guys thought about Dyamatize iso 100 whey protein, it say it has zero carbs, and what do you think about usuing it with the palumbo diet, it taste really good, allmost too good not to contain sugar.

----------


## Turkish Juicer

I have just gone through a 5 lb tub of Dymatize ISO 100 Gourmet Berry flavor. Here is a what I think about the product:

1. Great flavor and taste

2. Mixes easily

3. No side effects

Dymatize nutrition has been on my radar for a while and I am finally realizing that this is a great brand especially for protein powder with commitment to quality, superior taste and delicious flavors. Now, I cannot wait to also try their ALL NATURAL ELITE WHEY PROTEIN, which is actually a blend of award winning whey and casein. 

In a recent email I sent to Dave Palumbo, I asked him if employment of fast acting whey isolates in a ketogenic diet would be suitable concerning insulin spike and he told me to always prefer whey isolates for my day time protein.

----------


## joebailey1271

Hey Turkish Juicer, thanks for the info, I have the berry flavor, its really good.

----------


## Turkish Juicer

Your welcome. I was so happy when I had my first large sip from my berry flavor shake because I have been looking for a completely different and liberating new flavor. I have been sick and tired of classic chocolate and vanilla flavors. This stuff was fresh blood for me indeed!

----------


## joebailey1271

Hey Tk, yea its really good, so have you done the Palumbo diet.

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> Hey Tk, yea its really good, so have you done the Palumbo diet.


Yes, for 12 weeks with immaculate results.

----------


## 07santafe

wow you guys sound like spokesmen for the damn company.. i take muscle milk and it has always seemed to work fine and the flavor is fine to but ya gotta mix it with milk not water.

----------


## joebailey1271

Hey Muscle milks ggod, jus too many carbs for cutting, the whey allready spikes your insulin , so i would not want all that sugar turning to fat, but its great for bulking

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> wow you guys sound like spokesmen for the damn company.. i take muscle milk and it has always seemed to work fine and the flavor is fine to *but ya gotta mix it with milk not water*.


See, this is exactly the point I am trying to make with Dymatize. You mix it with water and it still tastes absolutely delicious... In other words, it speaks for itself...

----------


## 07santafe

so is this dymatize better for cutting then? and what does price look like compared to others and is it avaiable at say vitamin shoppe? i havent ever seen it

----------


## joebailey1271

I bought it at a grocery store that sales whey protein called HEB. It was 28 for a 32+ serving, 25p, 0 fat, o carb. I did check vita world but they did not have it. Im sure GNC has it. I like no carbs because I would rather use a no carb or low carb diet like palumbos because it decreases my appetite, I mean yea I think you can get cut using carbs but they make me stay hungry and miserable when cutting. So on the low carb my appetite evens out by week 2 and dieting is a cinch. Also on a low carb I can have an overall more calories then when I diet on the 40/40/20.

----------

